# Rotating Orijen and Acana



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all

I have been thinking about rotating between Orijen and Acana formulas just to give some varity. I am just afraid about upseting my dogs stomach can this be done? or would i need to switch to Acana permently?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

A lot of people rotate kibbles. Personally, I think as long as you don't make a really abrupt change most dogs are just fine with it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I rotate between those two but I take 4-5 days to transition from one to the other


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I rotate between those two but I take 4-5 days to transition from one to the other


I'm the Food Rotation Master (LOL) and my dogs get variety a LOT. The only one who can have issues is Auz, but it's no issue if I add enzymes to his meals. Last night everyone got Deli-fresh dog food, this morning everyone got THK with real beef (my leftovers!) and tonight they'll probably get tuna with some kibble.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I always rotate. He gets Acana Grasslands kibble for one bag, then Acana Prairie the next bag, then Orijen Regional Red the next. I get all differnt cans of wet food ranging from NV Instinct, to Go!, to Wellness CORE, etc. So he gets new canned food once a week. I never do the slow transition.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

i also rotate foods. i tried orijen but it was too rich for my younger dog. i rotate every two bags of the following acana formulas, wild prairie, pacifica, and large breed. every once in a while i'll throw in a bag of grasslands but i don't use it regurally because of the high calcium level in it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I rotate between Orijen and Acana as well. Just rotate after every bag. If you feel like your dog has a sensitive stomach, take about a week to slowly transition over. My dog has a stomach of iron so we do it cold turkey.


----------

